# Polyphase circuit analyzer



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it's a shame you couldn't bother to test it to see if it is in working condition. might as well be made by Fisher Price


----------



## jmkapust (Dec 16, 2013)

if it doesn't work i would be shocked. the parts alone, the clamps etc, should be worth the shipping cost.


----------

